# Can I move my pigeons nest bowl?



## MattDejesus11 (May 8, 2013)

My pigeons have recently layed an egg. I have a breeding box I was planing on putting the in before the layed the egg. Every time I go inside the coop, she gets off the nest bowl. This is basically what I was trying to avoid. So my question is could I move them and the bowl into the breeding coop? Would she still sit on the egg?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may abandon it. But they will have more eggs. Where is the nest bowl now?


----------



## MattDejesus11 (May 8, 2013)

Right now they are in the coop. She is always sitting on the egg but if I go into the coop she gets off the nest bowl. Unlike my other pigeons that will always stay on the nest.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I have pairs that will do that, they don't like feeling trapped is my guess. I have never had an issue with hatching because of it. The only birds I have seen stay on a nest that is moved are doves. I don't know why they don't seem to mind moving their nests a bit or even carrying their cage around with them sitting on the nest they just wont budge.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MattDejesus11 said:


> My pigeons have recently layed an egg. I have a breeding box I was planing on putting the in before the layed the egg. Every time I go inside the coop, she gets off the nest bowl. This is basically what I was trying to avoid. So my question is could I move them and the bowl into the breeding coop? Would she still sit on the egg?


they sometimes build a nest and lay where we don't want them too.. well actually allot of times.. they should of given you a hint if you are a watchful keeper that they had plans on the place she layed.. you could of put the pair in the the nest box before, if they did not pay attention to a box, you would need nest fronts to close them in until she layed and then could open it up.. if you don't have those then..it is really up to them where they lay. if you do change it when they have already layed..they don't like change..and may just not pay attention to your choice of nesting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I moved a pair who was on eggs in the house in a cage, out to the loft in the cage, and a couple of days later, lifted the whole nest bowl with the hen sitting on it, and slowly put it into their new nest box. It never rattled them a bit. LOL. But many will abandon the nest.


----------



## TnkTwc (May 5, 2013)

sometimes pigeon are very sensitive in this kind of thing because their nature is to build their own nest wherever they want we should respect that


----------

